# Tetra Safe Start



## CamCam (Mar 26, 2009)

I ended up giving this stuff a try, I followed the instructions on the bottle and added 8 1-1.5 inch tiger barbs to my 50g. I noticed right away I had a very small amount of ammonia in the water as well as about 5ppm of nitrates but 0 nitrites. Over the next few days I noticed the ammonia level slowly rising and the nitrates staying at 5ppm and still no nitrites, so I did about a 20% water change. The next day I tested again and found less ammonia, (about .25 ppm) still around 5ppm of nitrates, but now a small trace of nitrites were appearing. I read that any trace of ammonia is unhealthy for fish so the next day I did a 40% water change. I'm finding that nothing is changing about a week and a half later today I tested 1ppm of ammonia (the highest *** seen it so far) 0 nitrites and 5ppm of nitrates.

I know my test kit has to be right, i followed all the instructions for every single test its an API Master kit I bought from petsmart. Im just confused because everything I've read says I wont see any nitrates until well after a nitrite spike. But in my case I've seen a constant trace of ammonia and nitrates and a small trace of nitrites for 2 days only (and no no more). Can anyone who has used this product or even anyone who hasnt tell me what could be going on here? im guessing im going to have to do a ton of water changes to keep the water in check, as i know i just have tiger barbs in there but i still dont want them to go through any damage even though I know they probably already have :\


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Focus on ammonia and nitrite for now, and don't try to make sense of the nitrate reading. I doubt that 
the product has done much for you if ammonia is still present at a week and a half. Just keep doing the 
water changes and use a product like Prime or Ammolock to detox the ammonia and/or nitrite. That 
should get you through this. You've done a good job so far of keeping levels done and sounds like the 
fish aren't showing signs of distress, so just stay with it. Keep posting results if you like and we can 
guide you the rest of the way.

If you can get hold of some media from an established filter, then that will help speed up the process.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok I used Tetra Safe Start and here is your problem. Your doing water changes! I have 60 gallon tank and I added one bottle 16oz to my Hob 70 gallon filter the first week and then another bottle to my Emperor 400 the second week and Bam my Ammonia was zero, Nitrite was zero, and my Nitrate was zero as well. This product works but you have to be patient and wait and don't do a single water change. It's loaded with bacteria and that will establish in your filters Trust me I had the same problem and now I'm problem free from using the same product. Good luck and I recommend you stop doing the water changes and just keep adding the Tetra Safe Start weekly. I got this info from a very good friend of mine who specializes with African Cichlids she's never wrong. Once again I wish you the best of luck keep me posted on how your making out.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Tetra safe start is basically biospira. It doesn't eliminate ammonia/nitrite spikes, just reduces the 
length and severity. Those levels can still rise to harmful or toxic levels. Just be aware before you 
decide to forgo the water changes.

Personally, I wouldn't use these products or believe the claims that a tank can be instantly safe for fish. 
Ammonia and nitrite can harm and kill fish and these products expose them to harmful levels. Even if 
the fish survive, they may suffer long term damage.

I also have to wonder why they recommend that you add it after water changes. All that does is waste 
your $$ buying a product you don't need. They lost credibility with that one, at least with me. Maybe 
that's why it's believed that water changes reduce the effectiveness of the product. These bacteria are 
not free floating, they adhere to surfaces where they multiply. Water changes will not significantly reduce 
their levels.

Just my added .02, but I'm sometimes wrong.


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

I agree the claims of these bacteria products are most likely exaggerated. However, I have never used them so I can't really offer an opinion either way. But, I have read several complimentary things about SafeStart, so while skeptical I don't doubt that it might work - but only if used as you would use media from an established tank. I don't think you can just pour it in and have an instant cycle.

As for adding it in during a water change, I agree it is 99% unnecessary, and most likely they tell you to do it so that you keep buying it. However, you could make an argument to its use during a water change. I think the assumption is that you need it to keep your tank healthy. But what if the reason was more of an insurance plan against mistakes as opposed to a necessary ingredient. In other words if you never added SafeStart to your tank during a water change 99.999% of the time you would be fine, and that makes sense. However, what about the 0.001% of the time when someone does something wrong without realizing it (e.g. cleans the filter improperly and compromises their establishes bacteria, or somehow something gets in the water that kills the established bacteria). In this case I think you could say that using the SafeStart during water changes is a safeguard against making any gross mistakes. There is always the occasional post about some mini cycle on a previously established tank so the scenario certainly exists.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

I hear what you guys are saying I was just responding cause I used the product and it worked great for me. The original poster CamCam asked for any expierence with using the product and I was just doing my best to help him out. I just know that when you use Tetra Safe Start aka Biospira you have to let it do the work for you. If you do water changes you are eliminating the beneficial bacteria that this product is known for. I didn't do a single water change while using it, then after my 60 gallon was fully cycled I did the necessary water changes and now I'm fine. :thumb:


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> If you do water changes you are eliminating the beneficial bacteria that this product is known for.


If you did the water change right after adding it, I could agree that you'd remove some of it, but it will 
adhere to surfaces in a reasonable amount of time, I would think, if it was going to at all. It also comes 
down to a choice of putting all of the emphasis on saving the cycle at the expense of the fish. Let's 
suppose for argument's sake that it did prolong the cycle a bit by doing a water change. Isn't prolonging 
the cycle a bit worth keeping the fish from harm?



> As for adding it in during a water change, I agree it is 99% unnecessary, and most likely they tell you to do it so that you keep buying it. However, you could make an argument to its use during a water change. I think the assumption is that you need it to keep your tank healthy. But what if the reason was more of an insurance plan against mistakes as opposed to a necessary ingredient. In other words if you never added SafeStart to your tank during a water change 99.999% of the time you would be fine, and that makes sense. However, what about the 0.001% of the time when someone does something wrong without realizing it (e.g. cleans the filter improperly and compromises their establishes bacteria, or somehow something gets in the water that kills the established bacteria). In this case I think you could say that using the SafeStart during water changes is a safeguard against making any gross mistakes. There is always the occasional post about some mini cycle on a previously established tank so the scenario certainly exists.


You're right, that is a good argument for using it. For someone with a new tank doing a first 
cleaning of the filters, it's not a bad idea. I actually like the use of it in that situation more than using 
it to start a new tank. I think their motive was more just flat out $$  , but I do like your idea.


----------



## ManicHispanic (Mar 26, 2009)

I used it to start my cycle, below are the dates and readings. On 4/10 I did a water change because the Zebra Danios looked stressed. Since then my ammonia and Nitrites are 0 
I'm just being a little cautious about any false positives since the water change.
DATE NH3 NO2 NO3
4/2/2009 
4/6/2009 0.5 1 
4/8/2009 0 1 5 
4/10/2009 0 >0.25 5 five gallon water change
4/11/2009 0 0 
4/12/2009 0 0 2.5 
4/13/2009 0 0 
4/14/2009 0 0 5


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm sure you will be just fine Manic


----------



## niccomau (Oct 14, 2008)

Safe start worked great! I added a bottle rated for 75 gallons to my 46 gallon bowfront, then added 12 juvie tangs (Calvus are pretty sensitive I might add), and tested daily. Since I've been testing I have had no ammonia or nitrite readings what so ever. None. It cycled the instant I put the bottle in, it's good stuff :thumb:

This product works great if you double the dose. If the bottle says the dosage is for 75 gallons and thats what you have, use two bottles and I doubt you'll see the ammonia or nitrate spike at all. Atleast that's how it's worked for me.


----------



## Demigod (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm very new to all of this, but I'm having the same results as others that have used it. I added SafeStart 1 day after filling my 50 gal tank and removing chlorine. I added 8 assorted cichlids with it and a week later I'm still showing 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites, and 5 nitrates. Everyone in the tank seems happy.


----------

